# OneDrive Windows 10 crashing repeatedly



## crazyfool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi

I'm using OneDrive on a Windows 10 Home which I upgraded from Windows 8.1 on an ASUS Q551LN. I sign on Windows using a local account.

I used OneDrive for 3 days without problems. Around 3 GB of data synced on local machine folder and the onedrive site. Yesterday I didn't need a folder (around 1 GB) and deleted it on the onedrive site. I then went to the Recycle Bin on the onedrive site and emptied it. Since that time, OneDrive is not working.

It shows 'processing changes' but crashes (I know this because when I hover the mouse where it would show progress the icon disappears because it has crashed). When I open OneDrive again using the start menu or restart machine, same process repeats: icon shows up, 'processing..' but crashes within few seconds. If I try to right-click and open something like Settings, it shows the 'OneDrive has stopped responding message'. After 50+ attempts and 10+ restarts since yesterday its not working.

Here's the error log of latest crash from Event Viewer:
Faulting application name: OneDrive.exe, version: 17.3.5907.716, time stamp: 0x55a75c82
Faulting module name: KERNELBASE.dll, version: 10.0.10240.16384, time stamp: 0x559f3b2a
Exception code: 0x80000003
Fault offset: 0x00132bd2
Faulting process id: 0x4dc
Faulting application start time: 0x01d0dab9f1ddc7dc
Faulting application path: C:\Users\ADMIN\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\OneDrive.exe
Faulting module path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\KERNELBASE.dll
Report Id: 0fb4815b-5d2d-4747-9f40-f0db08a7bca1
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 


This fault means OneDrive is completely unusable now. Pls help.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have you tried deleting the same folder on onedrive folder on the PC


----------



## crazyfool123 (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks etaf

well thats not the ideal solution, but i tried anyway. restarted comp and ran it, no change, it crashes like before. as soon as OneDrive is run, it crashes.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

onedrive is quite integrated within windows 10 
there are some articles on how to completely remove onedrive - but, it sounds like a few people have not had any success with that 

I wonder if a sfc /scannow may help 

right click on the windows logo - lefthand side 
command prompt (admin)
then type 
sfc /scannow

post back the results


----------

